# Cape Verde radeon slowness.

## dnfm

So, I'm guessing a package has broken my radeon video card, but I generally reboot so infrequently, my emerge logs are useless.

I've tried downgrading, I've tried playing around with the options in the xorg.conf file, etc.

And this is a weird one.  3D video appears to be fine.  Its playing regular 2d videos that's slow as hell.  Full screening a regular 1080p video makes the system nearly unresponsive, and radeontop shows 100% under 'graphics pipe'.

The card is an HD7750 quad-head.

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.3.0 (python 2.7.12-final-0, default/linux/amd64/13.0, gcc-4.9.3, glibc-2.22-r4, 4.8.11-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-4.8.11-gentoo-x86_64-AMD_FX-tm-8350_Eight-Core_Processor-with-gentoo-2.2

KiB Mem:    16335940 total,  10137360 free

KiB Swap:          0 total,         0 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Mon, 28 Nov 2016 16:30:01 +0000

sh bash 4.3_p48

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.25.1 p1.1) 2.25.1

app-shells/bash:          4.3_p48::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r3::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.22.2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.12::gentoo, 3.4.5::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.7.0::gentoo

dev-util/pkgconfig:       0.28-r2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.2::gentoo

sys-apps/openrc:          0.22.4::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.10-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13::gentoo, 2.69::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.11.6-r1::gentoo, 1.14.1::gentoo, 1.15::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.25.1-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            4.9.3::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     1.7.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.1-r1::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 4.3::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.22-r4::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /usr/portage

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

LocalOverlay

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

brother-overlay

    location: /usr/local/portage/brother-overlay

    sync-type: git

    sync-uri: https://github.com/stefan-langenmaier/brother-overlay.git

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 9999

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="* -@EULA"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/language.dat.d /etc/texmf/language.def.d /etc/texmf/updmap.d /etc/texmf/web2c"

CXXFLAGS="-march=native -fomit-frame-pointer -O2 -pipe -fno-stack-protector"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles merge-sync news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox usersync xattr"

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirror.lug.udel.edu/pub/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirrors.pair.com/ http://mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca/gentoo-distfiles/"

LANG="en_CA.utf8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--as-needed"

MAKEOPTS="-j9"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

USE="X aac acl acpi alsa amd64 ao audiofile bash-completion berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cgi cli cracklib crypt css cups curl cxx dbus dga dri dvd encode exif ffmpeg firefox flac fontconfig foomaticdb fortran ftp gdbm geoip gif gimp gnutls gstreamer gtk hddtemp iconv imagemacik imap imlib infinality innodb introspection ipod ipv6 javascript jpeg lame legacy-systray libmpeg2 libwww mad mime mmap mmx mmxext modules mp3 mp4 mpeg mpg123 mplayer multilib musicbrainz ncurses nptl offensive ogg opengl openmp pam pcre perl pixbuf png posix qt4 raw rdesktop readline scanner seccomp session slang smp sockets sound sox sqlte3 sse sse2 ssl svid syslog system-sqlite systray taglib tcpd threads tiff timidity tray trayicon truetype unicode usb vim-syntax vorbis wifi win32codecs x264 xattr xcomposite xft xinerama xosd xpm xrandr xscreensaver xv zlib" ABI_X86="64" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="authn_core authz_core socache_shmcb unixd actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALLIGRA_FEATURES="kexi words flow plan sheets stage tables krita karbon braindump author" CAMERAS="ptp2" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx fma3 fma4 mmx mmxext popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 sse4a ssse3 xop" ELIBC="glibc" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ublox ubx" GRUB_PLATFORMS="efi-64" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="presenter-console presenter-minimizer" LINGUAS="en en_CA en_GB" OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice" PHP_TARGETS="php5-6" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python2_7" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_4" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby20 ruby21" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="amdgpu radeonsi radeon" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

Unset:  CC, CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, CXX, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, USE_PYTHON

```

Current setup in my xorg (though I've changed/removed/played with these.)

```

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Device"

   Driver      "radeon"

   Option       "Monitor-DisplayPort-1" "DisplayPort-1"

   Option       "Monitor-DisplayPort-2" "DisplayPort-2"

   Option       "Monitor-DisplayPort-3" "DisplayPort-3"

   Option       "Monitor-DisplayPort-4" "DisplayPort-4"

   Option      "IgnoreEDID" "1"

   Option       "DRI" "3"

   #Option      "TearFree" "true"

   #Option       "ShadowPrimary" "true"

   Option      "AccelMethod" "glamor"

EndSection

```

The radeon information from xorg.log:

```
[     8.587] (II) LoadModule: "radeon"

[     8.587] (II) Loading /usr/lib64/xorg/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.so

[     8.590] (II) Module radeon: vendor="X.Org Foundation"

[     8.590] (II) RADEON: Driver for ATI/AMD Radeon chipsets:

[... snip list of radeon cards ...]

[     8.592] (**) RADEON(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

[     8.592] (II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 24 bits stored in 4 bytes (32 bpp pixmaps)

[     8.592] (==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

[     8.592] (**) RADEON(0): Option "AccelMethod" "glamor"

[     8.592] (**) RADEON(0): Option "DRI" "3"

[     8.592] (==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 888

[     8.592] (II) RADEON(0): Using 8 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

[     8.592] (--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "VERDE" (ChipID = 0x683f)

[     8.846] (II) RADEON(0): glamor detected, initialising EGL layer.

[     8.846] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling: enabled

[     8.846] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Color Tiling 2D: enabled

[     8.846] (II) RADEON(0): KMS Pageflipping: enabled

[     8.846] (II) RADEON(0): SwapBuffers wait for vsync: enabled

[     8.999] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-0 has no monitor section

[     9.043] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-1 using monitor section DisplayPort-1

[     9.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1600x1200"

[     9.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "1600 0"

[     9.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[     9.043] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[     9.090] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-2 using monitor section DisplayPort-2

[     9.090] (**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1600x1200"

[     9.090] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "0 1200"

[     9.090] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[     9.090] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[     9.136] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-3 using monitor section DisplayPort-3

[     9.136] (**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1600x1200"

[     9.137] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "1600 1200"

[     9.137] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[     9.137] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[     9.186] (II) RADEON(0): Output DisplayPort-4 using monitor section DisplayPort-4

[     9.186] (**) RADEON(0): Option "PreferredMode" "1600x1200"

[     9.187] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Position" "0 0"

[     9.187] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Disable" "false"

[     9.187] (**) RADEON(0): Option "Rotate" "normal"

[     9.349] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-0

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): EDID for output DisplayPort-1

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer: ACI  Model: 23c5  Serial#: 21840

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): Year: 2015  Week: 36

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): EDID Version: 1.3

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): Digital Display Input

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): Max Image Size [cm]: horiz.: 51  vert.: 29

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): Gamma: 2.20

[     9.393] (II) RADEON(0): DPMS capabilities: Off

[.. snip discovered monitor information and supported timings ...]

```

Relevant versions:

```

*  media-libs/mesa

      Latest version available: 12.0.1

      Latest version installed: 12.0.1

      Size of files: 8,371 KiB

      Homepage:      http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   OpenGL-like graphic library for Linux

      License:       MIT

*  sys-devel/llvm

      Latest version available: 3.9.0-r1

      Latest version installed: 3.9.0-r1

      Size of files: 17,887 KiB

      Homepage:      http://llvm.org/

      Description:   Low Level Virtual Machine

      License:       UoI-NCSA rc BSD public-domain llvm_targets_ARM? ( LLVM-Grant )

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati

      Latest version available: 7.8.0

      Latest version installed: 7.8.0

      Size of files: 826 KiB

      Homepage:      http://www.x.org/wiki/ati/

      Description:   ATI video driver

      License:       MIT

*  x11-drivers/xf86-video-amdgpu

      Latest version available: 1.1.0

      Latest version installed: 1.1.0

      Size of files: 372 KiB

      Homepage:      https://www.x.org/wiki/

      Description:   Accelerated Open Source driver for AMDGPU cards

      License:       MIT

```

```

# eselect opengl list

Available OpenGL implementations:

  [1]   xorg-x11 *

```

```

# eselect mesa list

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

64bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

32bit i965 (Intel GMA 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x, HD)

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   gallium *

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

```

It used to be just fine, and I presume an upgrade somewhere broke it, but LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose and running glxgears/glxtest show the proper renderer, and show them loading files that appear to be intact, and the firmware files all appear to be where they belong.

I've tried downgrading X, downgrading mesa, llvm, and the video-ati drivers.  As well as upgrading to test versions, but nothing has worked.

Any ideas?

I'm running kernel 4.8.11.  I was running 4.7.0 when it failed, and tried a kernel upgrade to fix it (I tried just about everything I can come up with).  I'm pretty sure the kernel was always 4.7 before it got crazy, and after.

----------

## theotherjoe

please post output from

```
# dmesg | grep drm

```

----------

## dnfm

```

[    3.354718] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    3.369207] [drm] radeon kernel modesetting enabled.

[    3.369485] [drm] initializing kernel modesetting (VERDE 0x1002:0x683F 0x1787:0x2318 0x00).

[    3.369495] [drm] register mmio base: 0xFEA00000

[    3.369495] [drm] register mmio size: 262144

[    3.369819] [drm] Detected VRAM RAM=1024M, BAR=256M

[    3.369819] [drm] RAM width 64bits DDR

[    3.369919] [drm] radeon: 1024M of VRAM memory ready

[    3.369921] [drm] radeon: 2048M of GTT memory ready.

[    3.369922] [drm] Loading verde Microcode

[    3.377123] [drm] Internal thermal controller with fan control

[    3.377197] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1002:5a16 = 33ed02/0

[    3.391729] [drm] radeon: dpm initialized

[    3.394868] [drm] Found VCE firmware/feedback version 50.0.1 / 17!

[    3.395192] [drm] GART: num cpu pages 524288, num gpu pages 524288

[    3.397199] [drm] probing gen 2 caps for device 1002:5a16 = 33ed02/0

[    3.397204] [drm] PCIE gen 2 link speeds already enabled

[    3.488291] [drm] PCIE GART of 2048M enabled (table at 0x00000000001D6000).

[    3.525989] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 2 (21.10.2013).

[    3.525990] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    3.526073] [drm] radeon: irq initialized.

[    4.330116] [drm] ring test on 0 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.330124] [drm] ring test on 1 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.330131] [drm] ring test on 2 succeeded in 1 usecs

[    4.330151] [drm] ring test on 3 succeeded in 12 usecs

[    4.330162] [drm] ring test on 4 succeeded in 6 usecs

[    4.507320] [drm] ring test on 5 succeeded in 2 usecs

[    4.507329] [drm] UVD initialized successfully.

[    4.617473] [drm] ring test on 6 succeeded in 23 usecs

[    4.617499] [drm] ring test on 7 succeeded in 5 usecs

[    4.617499] [drm] VCE initialized successfully.

[    4.617801] [drm] ib test on ring 0 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.617864] [drm] ib test on ring 1 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.617920] [drm] ib test on ring 2 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.617974] [drm] ib test on ring 3 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.618026] [drm] ib test on ring 4 succeeded in 0 usecs

[    4.769322] [drm] ib test on ring 5 succeeded

[    5.287952] [drm] ib test on ring 6 succeeded

[    5.794664] [drm] ib test on ring 7 succeeded

[    5.795207] [drm] Radeon Display Connectors

[    5.795208] [drm] Connector 0:

[    5.795208] [drm]   DP-1

[    5.795209] [drm]   HPD4

[    5.795210] [drm]   DDC: 0x6540 0x6540 0x6544 0x6544 0x6548 0x6548 0x654c 0x654c

[    5.795210] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.795211] [drm]     DFP1: INTERNAL_UNIPHY2

[    5.795211] [drm] Connector 1:

[    5.795212] [drm]   DP-2

[    5.795212] [drm]   HPD1

[    5.795213] [drm]   DDC: 0x6570 0x6570 0x6574 0x6574 0x6578 0x6578 0x657c 0x657c

[    5.795213] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.795214] [drm]     DFP2: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    5.795214] [drm] Connector 2:

[    5.795215] [drm]   DP-3

[    5.795215] [drm]   HPD2

[    5.795216] [drm]   DDC: 0x6560 0x6560 0x6564 0x6564 0x6568 0x6568 0x656c 0x656c

[    5.795216] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.795217] [drm]     DFP3: INTERNAL_UNIPHY1

[    5.795217] [drm] Connector 3:

[    5.795217] [drm]   DP-4

[    5.795218] [drm]   HPD3

[    5.795219] [drm]   DDC: 0x6550 0x6550 0x6554 0x6554 0x6558 0x6558 0x655c 0x655c

[    5.795219] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.795219] [drm]     DFP4: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    5.795220] [drm] Connector 4:

[    5.795220] [drm]   DP-5

[    5.795221] [drm]   HPD5

[    5.795221] [drm]   DDC: 0x6580 0x6580 0x6584 0x6584 0x6588 0x6588 0x658c 0x658c

[    5.795222] [drm]   Encoders:

[    5.795222] [drm]     DFP5: INTERNAL_UNIPHY

[    5.796800] [drm] Initialized radeon 2.46.0 20080528 for 0000:01:00.0 on minor 0

```

----------

## theotherjoe

dmesg output looks ok. I wonder if it has to do with kernel 4.8.x.

Did you go back to 4.7.x to check or run the latest LTS kernel (4.4.35)?

----------

## dnfm

Yes, I've tried going back to 4.7.x.  I haven't tried going back farther than that, though.

----------

## theotherjoe

since you were mentioning bad video playback performance, 

you haven't included vdpau/vaapi in your USE flags. wonder if you had

updated your videoplayer and/or depending libraries lately?

edit: well, I havent used any kernel besides 4.4 sofar.

let me give it a try with a 7770

----------

## theotherjoe

gave kernel 4.8.11 a try using the same .config as with the 4.4 kernel

system behaves the same as before, no 2d lagging of any kind.

hardware video decoding works ok. doesnt seem to be kernel related.

here are USE flags of installed packages

```

media-libs/mesa-13.0.1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="classic dri3 egl gallium gbm gles2 llvm nettle nptl openssl pic vaapi vdpau -bindist -d3d9 -debug -gcrypt -gles1 -libressl -opencl -openmax -osmesa -pax_kernel (-selinux) -valgrind -vulkan -wayland -xa -xvmc" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon radeonsi -freedreno -i915 -i965 -ilo -intel -nouveau -r100 -r200 -r300 -r600 -vc4 -vmware"

sys-devel/llvm-3.8.1-r2::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="libffi ncurses python sanitize static-analyzer -clang -debug -default-compiler-rt -default-libcxx -doc -gold -libedit -lldb -multitarget -ocaml -test -xml" ABI_X86="32 64 -x32" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7" VIDEO_CARDS="radeon"

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati-7.7.1::gentoo was built with the following:

USE="glamor -udev" ABI_X86="64"

```

at the moment I cannot come up with any reasonable idea where 2d output

is misbehaving but 3d does fine. did you play with hardware and/or bios, 

could it be a temperature problem?

----------

## dnfm

So I tried going back to a 4.4.x kernel, to no avail.

I don't think I've ever had vdpau or vaapi in my USE flags.  I've tried enabling them and doing a rebuild of all packages that care about those flags.

No change.

I haven't touched the BIOS nor the hardware in any way.  It was literally a case of rebooting the computer at some point ... I don't remember why and video not being usable afterwards.

The radeon pci adapter sensors output says it's 64c, which according to the docs I can find is a perfectly acceptable temperature for a radeon card.

I'm glad it's not just me who's completely flummoxed by this.

----------

## dnfm

Keep in mind when I say, '3d is fine', I just mean gl enabled 3d screensavers work with no lag; they may still be relatively lightweight as far as the system is concerned, and not much of an indicator of anything.

----------

## theotherjoe

well, something is definitely fishy. radeontop returns 2.5% on the 

graphics pipe when I play hardware decoded video. your hd7750

uses the same UVD hardware, afaik.

edit: did you try what happens if you are playing with a single screen?

     since you are using xf86-video-ati-7.8.0 are you using xorg-server-1.19.0?Last edited by theotherjoe on Tue Nov 29, 2016 4:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dnfm

Yea, if I kill my compositor, I can get it to play 1080p in mplayer at 95% usage.

Flash video is a writeoff at 1080p.  The browser window becomes virtually unresponsive.

----------

## Ant P.

Does `vdpauinfo` output reasonable details? Tried other video players (mpv/ffplay)?

This is a hard one to figure out, everything *looks* correct in writing...

----------

## dnfm

```

display: :0   screen: 0

Warning: LLVM emitted unknown config register: 0x4

API version: 1

Information string: G3DVL VDPAU Driver Shared Library version 1.0

Video surface:

name   width height types

-------------------------------------------

420    16384 16384  NV12 YV12 

422    16384 16384  UYVY YUYV 

444    16384 16384  Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 

Decoder capabilities:

name                        level macbs width height

----------------------------------------------------

MPEG1                          --- not supported ---

MPEG2_SIMPLE                    3  9216  2048  1152

MPEG2_MAIN                      3  9216  2048  1152

H264_BASELINE                  41  9216  2048  1152

H264_MAIN                      41  9216  2048  1152

H264_HIGH                      41  9216  2048  1152

VC1_SIMPLE                      1  9216  2048  1152

VC1_MAIN                        2  9216  2048  1152

VC1_ADVANCED                    4  9216  2048  1152

MPEG4_PART2_SP                  3  9216  2048  1152

MPEG4_PART2_ASP                 5  9216  2048  1152

DIVX4_QMOBILE                  --- not supported ---

DIVX4_MOBILE                   --- not supported ---

DIVX4_HOME_THEATER             --- not supported ---

DIVX4_HD_1080P                 --- not supported ---

DIVX5_QMOBILE                  --- not supported ---

DIVX5_MOBILE                   --- not supported ---

DIVX5_HOME_THEATER             --- not supported ---

DIVX5_HD_1080P                 --- not supported ---

H264_CONSTRAINED_BASELINE      --- not supported ---

H264_EXTENDED                  --- not supported ---

H264_PROGRESSIVE_HIGH          --- not supported ---

H264_CONSTRAINED_HIGH          --- not supported ---

H264_HIGH_444_PREDICTIVE       --- not supported ---

HEVC_MAIN                      --- not supported ---

HEVC_MAIN_10                   --- not supported ---

HEVC_MAIN_STILL                --- not supported ---

HEVC_MAIN_12                   --- not supported ---

HEVC_MAIN_444                  --- not supported ---

Output surface:

name              width height nat types

----------------------------------------------------

B8G8R8A8         16384 16384    y  NV12 YV12 UYVY YUYV Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 A8I8 I8A8 

R8G8B8A8         16384 16384    y  NV12 YV12 UYVY YUYV Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 A8I8 I8A8 

R10G10B10A2      16384 16384    y  NV12 YV12 UYVY YUYV Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 A8I8 I8A8 

B10G10R10A2      16384 16384    y  NV12 YV12 UYVY YUYV Y8U8V8A8 V8U8Y8A8 A8I8 I8A8 

Bitmap surface:

name              width height

------------------------------

B8G8R8A8         16384 16384

R8G8B8A8         16384 16384

R10G10B10A2      16384 16384

B10G10R10A2      16384 16384

A8               16384 16384

Video mixer:

feature name                    sup

------------------------------------

DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL             y

DEINTERLACE_TEMPORAL_SPATIAL     -

INVERSE_TELECINE                 -

NOISE_REDUCTION                  y

SHARPNESS                        y

LUMA_KEY                         -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L1        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L2        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L3        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L4        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L5        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L6        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L7        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L8        -

HIGH QUALITY SCALING - L9        -

parameter name                  sup      min      max

-----------------------------------------------------

VIDEO_SURFACE_WIDTH              y        48     2048

VIDEO_SURFACE_HEIGHT             y        48     1152

CHROMA_TYPE                      y  

LAYERS                           y         0        4

attribute name                  sup      min      max

-----------------------------------------------------

BACKGROUND_COLOR                 y  

CSC_MATRIX                       y  

NOISE_REDUCTION_LEVEL            y      0.00     1.00

SHARPNESS_LEVEL                  y     -1.00     1.00

LUMA_KEY_MIN_LUMA                y  

LUMA_KEY_MAX_LUMA                y  

```

----------

## theotherjoe

it might be worthwhile to install glmark2 from the x11 overlay

maybe you can learn something from the GL performance.

edit: the llvm warning in the vdpauinfo output seems a bit odd 

   but I am not up-to-date on the different llvm versions.

----------

## dnfm

```

Warning: LLVM emitted unknown config register: 0x4

=======================================================

    glmark2 2014.03

=======================================================

    OpenGL Information

    GL_VENDOR:     X.Org

    GL_RENDERER:   Gallium 0.4 on AMD CAPE VERDE (DRM 2.43.0 / 4.4.26-gentoo, LLVM 3.9.0)

    GL_VERSION:    3.0 Mesa 12.0.1

=======================================================

[build] use-vbo=false: FPS: 62 FrameTime: 16.129 ms

[build] use-vbo=true: FPS: 102 FrameTime: 9.804 ms

[texture] texture-filter=nearest: FPS: 103 FrameTime: 9.709 ms

[texture] texture-filter=linear: FPS: 103 FrameTime: 9.709 ms

[texture] texture-filter=mipmap: FPS: 104 FrameTime: 9.615 ms

[shading] shading=gouraud: FPS: 103 FrameTime: 9.709 ms

[shading] shading=blinn-phong-inf: FPS: 103 FrameTime: 9.709 ms

[shading] shading=phong: FPS: 103 FrameTime: 9.709 ms

[shading] shading=cel: FPS: 104 FrameTime: 9.615 ms

[bump] bump-render=high-poly: FPS: 101 FrameTime: 9.901 ms

[bump] bump-render=normals: FPS: 104 FrameTime: 9.615 ms

[bump] bump-render=height: FPS: 104 FrameTime: 9.615 ms

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

[effect2d] kernel=0,1,0;1,-4,1;0,1,0;: FPS: 102 FrameTime: 9.804 ms

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

[effect2d] kernel=1,1,1,1,1;1,1,1,1,1;1,1,1,1,1;: FPS: 102 FrameTime: 9.804 ms

[pulsar] light=false:quads=5:texture=false: FPS: 104 FrameTime: 9.615 ms

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

[desktop] blur-radius=5:effect=blur:passes=1:separable=true:windows=4: FPS: 91 FrameTime: 10.989 ms

libpng warning: iCCP: known incorrect sRGB profile

[desktop] effect=shadow:windows=4: FPS: 96 FrameTime: 10.417 ms

[buffer] columns=200:interleave=false:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=map: FPS: 54 FrameTime: 18.519 ms

[buffer] columns=200:interleave=false:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=subdata: FPS: 72 FrameTime: 13.889 ms

[buffer] columns=200:interleave=true:update-dispersion=0.9:update-fraction=0.5:update-method=map: FPS: 54 FrameTime: 18.519 ms

[ideas] speed=duration: FPS: 100 FrameTime: 10.000 ms

[jellyfish] <default>: FPS: 99 FrameTime: 10.101 ms

[terrain] <default>: FPS: 48 FrameTime: 20.833 ms

[shadow] <default>: FPS: 99 FrameTime: 10.101 ms

[refract] <default>: FPS: 63 FrameTime: 15.873 ms

[conditionals] fragment-steps=0:vertex-steps=0: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[conditionals] fragment-steps=5:vertex-steps=0: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[conditionals] fragment-steps=0:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[function] fragment-complexity=low:fragment-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[function] fragment-complexity=medium:fragment-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[loop] fragment-loop=false:fragment-steps=5:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[loop] fragment-steps=5:fragment-uniform=false:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

[loop] fragment-steps=5:fragment-uniform=true:vertex-steps=5: FPS: 105 FrameTime: 9.524 ms

=======================================================

                                  glmark2 Score: 94 

=======================================================

```

Everything *looked* fine, but I have no basis for whether those numbers are reasonable or if they mean anything.

----------

## theotherjoe

I assume you ran glmark2 without any options applied which gives

a 800x600 window.

Your results are pretty poor and look more like from a software 3D renderer.

Wonder if we are looking at broken hardware here.

I probably would first try to reseat the graphics adapter and check it again.

On the other hand the dmesg output doesnt indicate any problem at all  :Sad: 

edit: you can find HD7750 results via google and find scores around 3,000

   for a window size of 1280x1024

----------

## dnfm

Like I said: it's a little heartening that I'm not the only one going, 'buh...' at this behaviour.

I'll try reseating the card; I'd be genuinely surprised if that fixed anything, though.

----------

